# The First 6 Episodes of BNA: Brand New Animal (spoilers)



## Guilrel (Apr 11, 2020)

There's something that I really want to talk about but it seems like this thought hasn't crossed anyone's mind but mine about the implied plot twist regarding Michiru and her friend in the 6th episode.  While pointing that listening and not paying attention to others is one of Michiru's biggest flaws, 



Spoiler



Nazuna also says that she has problems reading the situation in front of her (which is something that a lot of anime like Bunny Girl Senpai, Mob Psycho, and even Beastars are proud to fight against, I mean the shows promote ignoring what people expect you to do and do what you really want) and heavily implies that the accident, which is super obvious that this is the reason that led them to be transformed into beastwomen eventually, was all Michiru's fault.  She heavily implies that Michiru THOUGHT Nazuna was about to be run over by a truck, but in reality she already walked right pass the truck and was about to finish crossing the street before Michiru accidently pushed her back in front of it under that false assumption.



This is a very interesting twist that seems to make sense given Studio Trigger's proficiency to make twists in some anime tropes, like the twist between Kill la Kill's protagonist and her rival... well actually that was a normal twist, but I wouldn't mind if the twist was a common one in this anime as well in which 



Spoiler



Nazuna was trying to kill herself and Michiru put a stop to it.


  But I like the one that I ended up coming up with thanks to how Michiru is sometimes reckless and put others in danger, even though the only one who was actually in danger from her recklessness was her impromptu partner Shirou, and the other times she was in danger is because people she met put her in danger (which includes Shirou by the way) either by accident or on purpose.  Either way, her reckless streak did mellow out before she reunited with her friend but her major flaws came up around her, 



Spoiler



and in this instance this was the one time her enforcing her ideals on others, especially her friend, ended badly and just cemented a non-official rivalry around them as they both have the same abilities and her friend is now a kitsune.  Sure it's good to try to get Nazuna away from the very suspicious person who saved her and then trained her to be the figure head of a cult, but she's going to need a lot more to go on besides "he's suspicious" as well as a reason to untwist her corrupted idol goal to being a cult leader instead.


   Either way this seems like a good stopping point to think up of theories and ideas before the show kicks back up next month.

Another thing that I wanted to talk about it as a good twist is that 



Spoiler



Michiru discovering the ability to change back into a human on her own by accident, however the problem is that she has to MAINTAIN this form which is probably what most beastmen have to deal with in their human forms, especially when they were hiding 10 years ago of the anime.  Thus she considers that transforming into a human, an ability that all beastmen have is not a real solution to her problem.  Though I guess her simply saying that "it feels like she's wearing high heels" when she's in human form is probably going to make an important point about what it really means to be yourself.


  I feel this particular part of the show will be important in gaining the beastmen's true freedom in her actions as well as getting more help from sympathetic humans like what happen with the Rise of Skywalker (no matter how terrible looking) idea is "there's more of us than there are of them."  So hopefully in the end beastmen can leave their homes and not worry about having to be in human forms all the time... for some of them.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 8, 2020)

EPISODES 7-12 ARE OUT
This show was amazing!
Easily my favorite Trigger work by far. Currently we still don't know how many episodes this show will have, but episode 12 felt like a "season finale" in the sense that the main story was finished. And boy oh boy the show escalated really fast. Its actually one of its problems though imo; the pacing is weird. Most of the early episodes don't really have all that much important content in them in my opinion in the grand scheme of things. Most of the story happens in like the last 4ish episodes.

Regarding stuff in the OP, I feel like Michiru's biggest flaw is how dense she is. She's not good at discerning the full situation going on around her. The biggest indicator of this imo was when she just went along with (LATE SHOW SPOILER WARNING)



Spoiler



Alan's plan to turn beastmen human. She couldn't understand why Shiro was so upset by this


 which shows a lot of...density on her part.

In any case, fantastic show! Winged Nazuna also makes an amazing idol.

Also this OP is great


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 4, 2020)

C'mon now, a furry anime from Trigger and you're telling me no one watched it?????


----------

